# NGD! CL Sig Prototype - Strandberg #38



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 21, 2013)

Prototype for my signature model from Strandberg. 

Though its the prototype for a production run Ola and I agreed since
he made it, it should be #38. All the production ones will have "Boden CL7". 
Thats the only difference, lol. 

Love this guitar though! Hope you guys enjoy the pictures! Will be getting some videos done soon as well.


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 21, 2013)

PURE SEX. Dat blue cavity cover just kills me!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2013)

That's damn sexy.

Also, it looks like you borrowed the brick wall from Drum City Guitar Land to shoot this.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 21, 2013)

SO. GOOD.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2013)

oh my god !

Dat blue !

Congrats for your sig !


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 21, 2013)

Firstly, congrats on a beautiful signature guitar Chris. Utterly deserved.

Secondly, damn you for having a sig that is far too tempting. My wallet is aching....


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jan 21, 2013)

freakin beautiful...


----------



## infernalservice (Jan 21, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Also, it looks like you borrowed the brick wall from Drum City Guitar Land to shoot this.



This.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it! HGND

Whats with the odd circle on the heel?


----------



## iamthefonz (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris Letchford signature? From strandberg? With blue flame?

Goddammit. Time to empty my bank account.


----------



## Alexis (Jan 21, 2013)

beautiful guitar but the pickup-rings totally destroy the aesthetic look of the EGS


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Gus Andrade (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats! Looks freakin amazing!!! Not really a big fan of the pickups, though.. I would have left them black.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 21, 2013)

In-sane. I looove how it looks, bet it sounds pristine. 
I'd love an 8 version tbh, but thats outstanding.


----------



## oriphinz (Jan 21, 2013)

Great looking guitar very unique! the neck looks very fat, whats the side profile like? Never played a inverted guitar (not sure on the correct name) but i imagine the weight distribution would be a little off without the headstock?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Its gorgeous! Love that blue!

What pickups are in this one?


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, that looks so awesome Chris, congrats!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 21, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Its gorgeous! Love that blue!
> 
> What pickups are in this one?



Passive sized EMGs





from the other thread.


----------



## parksed24 (Jan 21, 2013)

That fretboard! Congrats on the guitar.


----------



## elq (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure leonardo7 knows that... he _is_ endorsed by EMG  I think he was asking for more detail


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 21, 2013)

elq said:


> I'm pretty sure he knows that... he is endorsed by EMG  I think he was asking for more detail


Which is probably why I posted the advert for him to see.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunning guitar, and I know it will play as well as it looks. Huge congratulations on the new guitar and it being a signature model. You did your job of selling me a .strandberg* when you got #5 and did the play through of The Great Plains. When I met Ola a few months ago I made sure to give you the credit for my interest.
I have just a few questions for you, Chris.

Why the change to bolt on? Why no EndurNeck? I can understand if you have your preference for C shaped, but did you try the EndurNeck and just not like it as much? And finally, as has been asked above, what's the weird oval on the neck joint?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice looking guitar. 

The inlay scheme is pure class. The colour is also digworthy.

Congratz on a career step forward.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 21, 2013)

truly spectacular! An axe worthy of your name! If I get the funds, I would love to own one, though I will admit I will be swapping out the pups. I am really not a big fan of active pups  Still an incredible guitar.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 21, 2013)

fantastic top!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 21, 2013)

Is travis gonna get a sig too? 

Either way, congrats chris, such a nice guitar you totally deserve it, cant wait to hear migration!


----------



## yellowv (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW!!! That guitar looks so good it makes me feel like I just got kicked in the nuts. There is not a single thing I would change. Pure class.


----------



## HRC51 (Jan 21, 2013)

I love rosewood necks, but I have never seen one with carbon. I am guessing it is for stability.


----------



## 7StringFury (Jan 21, 2013)

SO SEXY! congrats man


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jan 21, 2013)

Passive sized... EMGs? WHERE CAN I GET THEM


----------



## mphsc (Jan 21, 2013)

love the simplicity.


----------



## rapterr15 (Jan 21, 2013)

StevenC said:


> Why no EndurNeck? I can understand if you have your preference for C shaped, but did you try the EndurNeck and just not like it as much?



In the ad it shows buyers will have the option of the Endurneck or C-shaped. Maybe you noticed this though and just wanted to know why Chris prefers C-shaped.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tranquilliser said:


> Passive sized... EMGs? WHERE CAN I GET THEM



They are being released at NAMM according to EMG's FB page, so I would say either later this or early next quarter from EMG retailers. 

-AJH


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 21, 2013)

First off, thanks guys! 



rapterr15 said:


> In the ad it shows buyers will have the option of the Endurneck or C-shaped. Maybe you noticed this though and just wanted to know why Chris prefers C-shaped.



I wasn't opposed to the Endurneck. I just haven't had the chance to play one yet so I went with what I knew I would love. Hopefully Ola will have a guitar there with the Endurneck to try out.



MesaENGR412 said:


> They are being released at NAMM according to EMG's FB page, so I would say either later this or early next quarter from EMG retailers.
> 
> -AJH



True story, they are being released at NAMM next week!


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 21, 2013)

Is that fret board baked flame maple? Every time I see one of these Strandbergs it makes me all mushy on the inside.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to add that I love how the top isn't perfect. Sure tops with crazy figures are cool, but a simple nonuniform flame like that is a great touch.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 22, 2013)

You have earned it sir. Looks tasty!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the stained control cover, such a neat little touch.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 22, 2013)

FFS, now I've gotta choose between this and the Boden 7.


----------



## khobi64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> FFS, now I've gotta choose between this and the Boden 7.




Yep, im having the exact same problem...


----------



## patata (Jan 22, 2013)

them pickups!


----------



## TGN (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the aesthetics on this thing. Great looking sig big time congrats!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazing! HNGD dude!


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 22, 2013)

I am considering trying to get this before my custom order comes up from ola.....it just looks.....wow. haha


----------



## ramses (Jan 22, 2013)

The 1A top is very appealing in its own way.


----------



## davidadd9 (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't get over how awesome that fretboard is


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2013)

yellowv said:


> There is not a single thing I would change. Pure class.



QFT. That cavity cover is awesome. Congrats


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 23, 2013)

Ill probably end up getting on for college. 
Do the production models have the inlay?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 23, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Ill probably end up getting on for college.
> Do the production models have the inlay?



Yush


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 28, 2013)

I am curious to see what Strictly 7 does with it. Since this one was done by Ola, it is bound look a lot better than the end result, but if the s7 looks similar to this, I want!
-Brent


----------



## Walterson (Jan 29, 2013)

What is that "egg shaped patch" in the screw area for? seem like it is a different, more grainy piece of wood?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 29, 2013)

the more I look at this, the more I like it. but I still like #5 better by ALOTTTTTTT 

those EMGs are so sexyyy though


----------



## patata (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought the inlay was just nonsense till I saw the mountain on the watermark.
Love the guitar but hate the pickup rings.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice. Beautiful finish...love that blue.


----------



## 4000 (Jan 29, 2013)

does anyone know who is building these? is the prod model actually a "true" strandberg or are they built elsewhere?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 29, 2013)

4000 said:


> does anyone know who is building these? is the prod model actually a "true" strandberg or are they built elsewhere?



I know you're just curious and probably didn't see the other thread, but to avoid another huge, awkward argument, here ya go:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ris-letchford-signature-strandberg-boden.html


----------



## StevenC (Jan 29, 2013)

4000 said:


> does anyone know who is building these? is the prod model actually a "true" strandberg or are they built elsewhere?



These are built by S7G. The "true Strandberg" discussion was had in the last thread.

Again, Chris, congrats on the sig and guitar.


----------



## orange1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh that blue!


----------



## MrYakob (Jan 30, 2013)

patata said:


> I thought the inlay was just nonsense till I saw the mountain on the watermark.
> Love the guitar but hate the pickup rings.



Apparently the pickup rings are only on this prototype and the production models won't have them. Which is bad news for my wallet.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Jan 30, 2013)

whoa. Too sick that is nuts. Cant wait to see a vid with that bad boy


----------

